# dos que eran tres



## pizzi

Si può tradurre questa espressione con l'italiano _in quattro e quattr'otto_?

La abuela, por lo pronto - *dos que eran tres* - fue con ellos (_los dos novios_) a mostrarle el museo.

Oppure è un sottolineare che erano in tre? Ma che senso avrebbe, in tal caso?

Grazie 

Piz


----------



## flljob

¿No será que la novia estaba embarazada?


----------



## D.Marciglio

*C*omo flljob creo que la novia estaba  embarazada por ello ''dos que eran tres"


----------



## Neuromante

Yo interpreto que la abuela estaba de más. En realidad, a todos los efectos, en el museo eran dos (Los novios) y una "cosa" que rondaba alrededor.

Si la novia estaba embarazada, el añadido de los números tendría que estar después de "novios"


----------



## flljob

pizzi said:


> La abuela, por lo pronto - *dos que eran tres* - fue con ellos (_los dos novios_) a mostrar*les* el museo.


 
El pronombre tiene que estar en plural.

Saludos


----------



## pizzi

flljob said:


> El pronombre Tiene que estar en plurale .
> 
> Saludos


 
Sì, claro. Es mi falta de tecla...


----------



## ursu-lab

No, in catalano esiste un'espressione con il "tre" che vuol dire in "quattro e quattr'otto", ma in spagnolo no. Comunque non è quella (cioè non è un'interferenza dal catalano): in questo caso si riferisce senz'altro al fatto del "terzo incomodo".


----------



## Agró

La abuela, por lo pronto - *dos que eran tres* - fue con ellos (_los dos novios_) a mostrarles el museo.

Después de mirar el significado de las locuciones que incluye el DRAE para "dos" (especialmente la última), me parece que el autor sólo está jugando con el significado de "pronto", aunque no podría asegurarlo de ninguna manera:

*a cada **dos** por tres.* * 1.     * loc. adv. *cada dos por tres.*

*a **dos** por tres.*
* 1.     * loc. adv. coloq. Pronta y demostrativamente.
*cada **dos** por tres.*
* 1.     * loc. adv. Con frecuencia.

*en un **dos** por tres.*
* 1.     * loc. adv. coloq. En un momento, rápidamente.


----------



## Neuromante

Ese "por lo pronto" equivale a "de entrada" "para empezar" Casi estoy por decir que la familia se ha confabulado y la primera medida ha sido mandar a la pobre vieja a aburrirse a un museo para tenerlos vigilados.


----------



## pizzi

Hola, Neuromante, creo que tienes razon. Antes se define la abuela como _carabina_


----------



## infinite sadness

Agró said:


> *cada **dos** por tres.*
> * 1.     * loc. adv. Con frecuencia.


Questa esiste identica in siciliano, con lo stesso significato di "con frequenza".


----------



## pizzi

Ma nella situazione descritta, _con frequenza_ non avrebbe senso. I fidanzati fanno un viaggio e vanno a trovare la nonna di lui, una signora tedesca che li trascina in un museo.


----------



## Agró

Ahora que sabemos que la abuela estaba de carabina tiene cierto sentido "dos que eran tres", puesto que la pareja de novios se ha convertido en trío. De todas formas es una manera extraña de expresarlo (no conocemos la palabra a la que se refiere la aposición -dos que eran tres-).


----------

